# Bodyfat and upper eyelid exposure



## SA7 (Mar 28, 2019)

If you have 15% body fat with upper eyelid exposure and you cut to 10-12% you will look worse in eye area? (i observe many fat guys with good eye area)


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 28, 2019)

Hunter eyes are overrated but yes, fat guys lose it because they lose weight. Your upper eyelid exposure will increase but that's not a bad thing necessarily.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hunter eyes are basically a meme. They're vastly superior aesthetically, and so look considerably better in pictures, but in motion they're close to irrelevant given the eye area is so frequently moving. Unless you have literal poverty tier eyelid exposure you're good. It's the same with NCT. Things like colour, eyelashes, PFL and IPD are far more important.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Hunter eyes are basically a meme. They're vastly superior aesthetically, and so look considerably better in pictures, but in motion they're close to irrelevant given the eye area is so frequently moving. Unless you have literal poverty tier eyelid exposure you're good. It's the same with NCT. Things like colour, eyelashes, PFL and IPD are far more important.


Color is just a bonus. Shape, ipd, pfl, medial canthus, canthal tilt and orbitals etc are minimum requirements for a human eye area


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 11, 2019)

SA7 said:


> If you have 15% body fat with upper eyelid exposure and you cut to 10-12% you will look worse in eye area? (i observe many fat guys with good eye area)


it's better being 10% bodyfat with 80% UEE
than being
20% bodyfat with 70% UEE

lean face gives you +1PSL
slightly less UEE gives you almost no PSL increase


----------

